# End of Summer Showdown w/top 20 SQ Round $$$ prize--Pottsville,PA Sept 16 MECA/IASCA



## Mic10is

Lets try and keep this thread on topic as much as possible. 
It will be updated as we get closer to the date with more and more info.

Sept 16, 2012
Union Station
Pottsville,PA

MECA 3X Regional Event (MD,PA,NY,NJ State Finals) SQL Classes,SQ2,SPL and Show and Shine

IASCA 2x event. SQC,IQC, IDBL and Bassboxing


Top 20+ SQ ONLY ROUND w Cash Prizes for top 5.
Awards for all participants
6-10th place will receive manufacturer and vendor prizes
5-2nd will be Cash prizes (depending on number of entries)
1st place Champion should be $350+ (depending on number of entries)

I am bringing in the best SQ Judge(s) I can find (and afford) for this event. 
Thus far I have confirmed Alberto Lopez to judge. Alberto is a former IASCA Champion, World Champion installer installer and tuner. He is the owner of Luxicor which owns Ixos Cable company in the US.
He is a human RTA and a tremendous resource on audio.

I am working on securing at least one other, if 2 other judges for this event.

***you must enter either MECA or IASCA SQ event to enter Top 20***



This is an outdoor event--please bring EZ Up tents If you want to stay out of the sun.
There will be limited number of power available, so bring some long extension cords if you need to charge or use a power supply.


In addition to all the above Car Audio competitions we will be bringing back some additional fun to Car Audio competition.

Radio Throwing contest--entry fee= bring an old radio you no longer want. see how far you can throw it.
Winner will walk away with a brand new head unit donated from a supporting manufacturer.

Subwoofer throwing contest ---bring you old subwoofer (must be a fully intact subwoofer, not partial builds to reduce weight)
We may break this up into 2 classes-- 8-10" and 12" and above.
Winner walks away with a brand new subwoofer donated by a supporting manufacturer.

Pizza eating Contest---How fast Can you eat a whole Large or Xl Pizza..and keep it down?
Lets find out.!!!
We will accommodate as many entries as we can sit at a table
Winner eats for Free and gets some sort of award TBD


this thread will be updated with confirmed Hotel Information. There are 3 hotels in the area which are willing to help us out.

Lots more information to come


*Preregistration will open in late July*


----------



## BowDown

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Mic10is

*update*

We will be doing a TOP SPL Minute to Win It round.

OPEN Class--Loudest vehicle wins.

Bassboxing style
Mic placement at the dash
All doors and windows closed.
Music ONLY

60second average.

Tie Breaker--same as above except Passenger door Open.


----------



## turbo5upra

In. Does the magic smoke still need to be inside of the driver or would one with the smoke removed be considered "intact"?


----------



## BowDown

ED 8?


----------



## tintbox

I'm in. Should be a good time.


----------



## KP

You're holding the microphone on the dash for the SPLers?


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You're holding the microphone on the dash for the SPLers?


there are advantages to being short

It would be great if you could make this event Kirk


----------



## asota

Sounds cool: but getting a single judge to sit 20+ cars after Meca and IASCA judging it would run very late may have to make it a 2 day affair. Just my $.02


----------



## chefhow

asota said:


> Sounds cool: but getting a single judge to sit 20+ cars after Meca and IASCA judging it would run very late may have to make it a 2 day affair. Just my $.02


Chris, there will be teams of judges, one 3 man team for MECA, a team for IASCA(Yeti can handle that one) and a team for the Top 20, (either 2 or 3 judges). Your car will be judged all day on and off so be sure you are ready at any time to have people coming in and out of it. We are planning on starting judging for MECA at 9ish in the morning with the Top 20 shortly once SQ judging is done. For SPL we will be starting at 10 AM SHARP as well with judging happening in a seperate area of the lot.


----------



## Mic10is

asota said:


> Sounds cool: but getting a single judge to sit 20+ cars after Meca and IASCA judging it would run very late may have to make it a 2 day affair. Just my $.02


As Howard said. Sq judging will begin at 9am,10am at the latest and if you were to enter meca iasca and top 20 you will have 6 judges in and out all day long. This is the way that its been done very successfully at elite summer nationals and other events.

If you want to honestly know where and how your vehicle stands amongst the rest,this is THE show to find out


----------



## req

sounds like a blast! 

if there are more than 20 cars there it will be awesome


----------



## DAT

Now this is going to be a very NICE show....


----------



## KP

Long drive for me!

Via I-81 N

12 hrs 56 mins / 802.36 miles


----------



## Thrill_House

Craaaaaaaaaap, this looks awesome, I wish I didnt already have plans for that weekend. If it were any one there weekend in september I would have totally made the drive down.


----------



## Mic10is

Thrill_House said:


> Craaaaaaaaaap, this looks awesome, I wish I didnt already have plans for that weekend. If it were any one there weekend in september I would have totally made the drive down.


um, change your plans.
We'd love to have you come down and bring some others with you.
This will be a great event


----------



## BowDown

You know how those Canadians travel in packs. :lol:

Sent from my cell.


----------



## chefhow

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Long drive for me!
> 
> Via I-81 N
> 
> 12 hrs 56 mins / 802.36 miles



That is why we are working on discounts on a few hotels in the area. Caravan up with Cook and the crew from ALA-BAMA


----------



## turbo5upra

Blair- don't make me drive up there and beat the "eh" outta ya!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Blair- don't make me drive up there and beat the "eh" outta ya!


Are you still welcome up there eh? Last I knew you drank the entire falls supply of water.


----------



## goodstuff

Thinking about making this. About 6 hours away from me.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> Thinking about making this. About 6 hours away from me.


Wed love to have you. Should be a GREAT show


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Thinking about making this. About 6 hours away from me.


I am working with 3 hotels in the area on discounts. Will have more info soon.


----------



## Gary Mac

I was going to do a highland games that weekend, but I'll do this so I can win a new head unit and eat some pizza!


----------



## chefhow

Gary Mac said:


> I was going to do a highland games that weekend, but I'll do this so I can win a new head unit and eat some pizza!


See folks, THAT IS DEDICATION!!!!!


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

I would suggest that the "SQ only round of 20" needs to be clarified as to judging; i.e. single seat only or two seat judging. Reason being that if its going to be a "single seat" judging, then there are two people I know who just may show up. One of the cars I know of of retired, but since there is money involved, that car may have to come out of retirement.

Nick Wingate


----------



## goodstuff

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I would suggest that the "SQ only round of 20" needs to be clarified as to judging; i.e. single seat only or two seat judging. Reason being that if its going to be a "single seat" judging, then there are two people I know who just may show up. One of the cars I know of of retired, but since there is money involved, that car may have to come out of retirement.
> 
> Nick Wingate


I'm also only willing to do one seat competition. 
Also just noticed the iasca site REALLY sucks for finding out about shows or for anything useful for that matter. Half of them are not even listed on the calendar. When they are you have to google the frickin zip code to figure out what state they are in. Makes you wonder.


----------



## chefhow

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I would suggest that the "SQ only round of 20" needs to be clarified as to judging; i.e. single seat only or two seat judging. Reason being that if its going to be a "single seat" judging, then there are two people I know who just may show up. One of the cars I know of of retired, but since there is money involved, that car may have to come out of retirement.
> 
> Nick Wingate



Nick, this will be single seat judging, sorry we missed that.


----------



## decibelle

I should go. But I shouldn't go. I want to go. But it's so expensive. It will be worth it. But it's a 13 hour drive. Pizza contest. But I can't even finish a full slice of pizza. Big prizes. But I'm just a puppy running with the big dogs. I have a sub to throw. But I'm not built for sub throwing. But I want to go. I want to go. I want to go.

Not sure. But I want to. Really want to. What to do, what to do.


----------



## BowDown

millerlyte said:


> I should go. But I shouldn't go. I want to go. But it's so expensive. It will be worth it. But it's a 13 hour drive. Pizza contest. But I can't even finish a full slice of pizza. Big prizes. But I'm just a puppy running with the big dogs. I have a sub to throw. But I'm not built for sub throwing. But I want to go. I want to go. I want to go.
> 
> Not sure. But I want to. Really want to. What to do, what to do.


Skip the show and hire a shrink. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

millerlyte said:


> I should go. But I shouldn't go. I want to go. But it's so expensive. It will be worth it. But it's a 13 hour drive. Pizza contest. But I can't even finish a full slice of pizza. Big prizes. But I'm just a puppy running with the big dogs. I have a sub to throw. But I'm not built for sub throwing. But I want to go. I want to go. I want to go.
> 
> Not sure. But I want to. Really want to. What to do, what to do.


You should get a caravan together from the Atl area and come up, split a room with some peeps and get that car up here, you might even get to meet Ray since he lives REALLY close.


----------



## turbo5upra

Motivation if I've ever heard it chef! What's 26 hours for a great event?


----------



## decibelle

chefhow said:


> You should get a caravan together from the Atl area and come up, split a room with some peeps and get that car up here, you might even get to meet Ray since he lives REALLY close.


Highly unlikely any other ATL folks will want to jump on the bandwagon. The main factor is that it's freaking 13 hours one way. If gas prices continue to fall, then it's looking more likely. But if not, it's going to be an extremely costly trip, probably a lot of corn fields, an absurd amount of stupid drivers to deal with, and sitting on your ass starts to hurt after about 5 hours. 

When is the last day to register before the price goes up? I want to know how long I can put this off for.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Highly unlikely any other ATL folks will want to jump on the bandwagon. The main factor is that it's freaking 13 hours one way. If gas prices continue to fall, then it's looking more likely. But if not, it's going to be an extremely costly trip, probably a lot of corn fields, an absurd amount of stupid drivers to deal with, and sitting on your ass starts to hurt after about 5 hours.
> 
> When is the last day to register before the price goes up? I want to know how long I can put this off for.


Pregistration will begin mid july once we get the website up and running and you can pre register up until a week before the event. Onsite price will be more.


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> Highly unlikely any other ATL folks will want to jump on the bandwagon. The main factor is that it's freaking 13 hours one way. If gas prices continue to fall, then it's looking more likely. But if not, it's going to be an extremely costly trip, probably a lot of corn fields, an absurd amount of stupid drivers to deal with, and sitting on your ass starts to hurt after about 5 hours.
> 
> When is the last day to register before the price goes up? I want to know how long I can put this off for.


Common! Fl is 20+ hours... Nashville is 13-14 hour... Just bring extra cash and you can have someone massage your- wait nm thats not going to come out well lol. 
We can start a broke college kid fund if need be-


----------



## strakele

Broke college kid fund sounds relevant to my interests as well. I'll have to see what school is looking like by then. Lots of hours and senior year of engineering... will probably be busy. But we'll see. Sounds like a great show. Maybe I'll just make Ally drive so I can sleep on the way there...




BowDown said:


> Skip the show and hire a shrink. :laugh:


LOL


----------



## decibelle

I'm in for the broke college kid fund. Let's make that happen, shall we?

Grayson, no one invited you, bum. If you tag along it will be to keep me company and drive when I get tired.


----------



## turbo5upra

Can I sign up for the college kid fund?


----------



## decibelle

No, you volunteered yourself to supply it.

Also, you're too old.


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> No, you volunteered yourself to supply it.
> 
> Also, you're too old.


That's harsh! no funding for you!


----------



## chefhow

WE BELIEVE in the Atl Crew!! I have made that drive 100's of times over the last 5 years, its actually not bad at all. Thru the Shenandoah Valley and to the foot of the Pocono's, it goes pretty quick and if you time it right you get nothing but truckers sharing the road with you.


----------



## BowDown

What happens in atlanta stays in atlanta chef. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## turbo5upra

Oh man- I think he's on to us chef. :/


----------



## decibelle

chefhow said:


> WE BELIEVE in the Atl Crew!! I have made that drive 100's of times over the last 5 years, its actually not bad at all. Thru the Shenandoah Valley and to the foot of the Pocono's, it goes pretty quick and if you time it right you get nothing but truckers sharing the road with you.


Truckers? You trying to convince me not to go? All my respect to truckers, no question, but that doesn't make em drive any faster. 

While you may have driven down here "hundreds" of times over the past couple years, I doubt none of them were when you were a broke ass college student. Makes it a wee bit harder to do things that cost money 

Maybe we can get the gang up there somehow. Sure is worth a try.


----------



## chefhow

I havent been a broke ass college student in about 20 years, but I have been a broke ass person trying to get to see his kid...


----------



## TeamTCA

Sounds like a cool event. 1140 miles for me one way. Not happening unless way more $$$ guaranteed. Good luck on it. Alberto does have a great set of ears.


----------



## BowDown

Looks like I'll be a no-go. Was pointed out to me that it falls on Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year)... and given this is my daughters first I'm stuck going. 

Have to catch up with everyone some other time.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Looks like I'll be a no-go. Was pointed out to me that it falls on Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year)... and given this is my daughters first I'm stuck going.
> 
> Have to catch up with everyone some other time.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mic10is

BowDown said:


> Looks like I'll be a no-go. Was pointed out to me that it falls on Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year)... and given this is my daughters first I'm stuck going.
> 
> Have to catch up with everyone some other time.


Nice try- rosb hashanah starts Monday. So we'll count you back in


----------



## turbo5upra

Wow- Didn't know mic was Jewish.


----------



## chefhow

turbo5upra said:


> Wow- Didn't know mic was Jewish.


He's not, he cant spell Rosh Hashana


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> Nice try- rosb hashanah starts Monday. So we'll count you back in


:laugh:



> Jewish Year 5773: sunset September 16, 2012 - nightfall September 18, 2012


Judaism 101: Rosh Hashanah


Wish I could pull the technicality card on this show.. but family wins this time.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism 101: Rosh Hashanah
> 
> 
> Wish I could pull the technicality card on this show.. but family wins this time.


Services here in Baltimore are on Monday night, which is how I am able to host the show. Sorry you get hood winked into staying home...


----------



## BowDown

I was curious how you were able to go. Gotta love the Utica NY Jews... feel the need to be punctual once a year. :lol:


----------



## BowDown

Mark this one down. My wife was calendar challenged by a day. Looks like Monday is temple... sweet! I'm back in. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## turbo5upra

Hood anything chef should know something about .


That should make for at least 5 if not Cny cars.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I'll be there !


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Me and the other half are coming ..... This is who I know are coming from my affiliation !

1. Me (Subaru War Wagon)
2. Golf TDi (TommyBuilt)
3. Acura TL (Customer)
4. Saab Viggen (Customer)
5. Hopefuly a Lexus is300 (Rustbucket Girl)
6. Sentra (Yeti)
7. Fusion (Bow Down)
8. zr2 Blazer (Customer)(not for SQ)
9. Golf (Req)
10. New Golf (Req the other half ?)
11. Plus whatever Canadians we can pull down !!


----------



## turbo5upra

You forgot flapp1- bob.


----------



## BowDown

Funny that Yeti will be sporting a Sentra.


----------



## turbo5upra

ruffryderso said:


> Me and the other half are coming ..... This is who I know are coming from my affiliation !
> 
> 1. Me (Subaru War Wagon)
> 2. Golf TDi (TommyBuilt)
> 3. Acura TL (Customer)
> 4. Saab Viggen (Customer)
> 5. Hopefuly a Lexus is300 (Rustbucket Girl)
> 6. Sentra (Yeti)
> 7. Fusion (Bow Down)
> 8. zr2 Blazer (Customer)(not for SQ)
> 9. Golf (Req)
> 10. New Golf (Req the other half ?)
> 11. Plus whatever Canadians we can pull down !!


Thanks for ruining the new car btw


----------



## BowDown

Haha nice. Gotta say when I saw it.. I replaced 'is' with 'sc'.


----------



## scyankee

I had been on the fence about this show but thankfully life got out of the way and I'm in. Looking forward to it. See w everyone in Sept.


----------



## req

lol we aren't taking both of our cars haha. we are almost positive to be showing up - just one car, but i cant bring myself to put in the car PC before this show because i am not sure ill have everything (still waiting on a few key pieces in the mail) up and running.

but we should be at the show. i look forward to seeing the SYCustoms at the show ^_^


----------



## Syracuse Customs

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks for ruining the new car btw


You are welcome young john deere technician !


----------



## chefhow

UPDATE!!!
I have opened a website with all the show info, pre-registration, hotel rates and links with group discount code(goes on the site today/tomorrow), Top 20 rules and just about everything else you need to know about the show. Website is

end of summer showdown

Please dont hesitate to preregister, we will keep it open until Monday Sept 10th at 5pm at which time it will close for registration and preregistration prices will not be available. The site will remain open for all other information after the 10th and you can email myself, Mic or Yeti for questions thru the website.

Thanks and I hope to see you all there.


----------



## req

yep. the car pc will be in by the show, i just got back from this weekends 2x pottsville show and it was awesome. over 50 cars total! so the 3x show should be even better!!

i stayed at the holiday inn express about 15 minutes away in frackville, pa and it was nice and clean, two queen size beds. room was 125 after military discount.

if people are comming from out of town we can always have a diyma gtg the night before too! just a thought!


----------



## Mic10is

Pre-Registration Now Open


http://www.endofsummershowdown.com


Day of, at the door, registration costs for all classes and events will be more than if you pre-register.
Please save a few bucks and make life easier for the Show hosts by Pre-registering

this will be a great event


----------



## captainobvious

I should be there as well. With a working car!


----------



## req

aweosme!

will 12vDave get some fliers to hand out? maybe post this around on some other forums? i think if we all try and push the word around the net and physical locations on the east coast we can get more people going there?

just a thought?


----------



## chefhow

Dave has fliers and PDF for print out.
CA.com has the link posted with the show date up 
I have contacted Mobile Electronics Mag for publicity
We have contacted 12 Volt News for publicity
Local paper has been contacted


Thanks for heads up though Pooh.


----------



## scyankee

What is the Power situation there???


----------



## Mic10is

scyankee said:


> What is the Power situation there???


most of us are ok on Power...I got like 300 goin to mids and highs......
oh.....wait.....

We will probably be renting a generator to allow SQ guys to run power supplies and chargers, that or its going to be extension cord jungle from one end to the next.

either way, there will be power.


This is a show for Competitors BY Competitors. 

We're doing everything possible to take care of the needs of competitors to make everything run as smoothly as possible.


----------



## scyankee

Mic10is said:


> most of us are ok on Power...I got like 300 goin to mids and highs......
> oh.....wait.....
> 
> We will probably be renting a generator to allow SQ guys to run power supplies and chargers, that or its going to be extension cord jungle from one end to the next.
> 
> either way, there will be power.
> 
> 
> This is a show for Competitors BY Competitors.
> 
> We're doing everything possible to take care of the needs of competitors to make everything run as smoothly as possible.


Thanks Mic


----------



## decibelle

Only $60 preregistration? I still may be in for this.


----------



## chefhow

millerlyte said:


> Only $60 preregistration? I still may be in for this.


Not a bad price for a show like this.


----------



## turbo5upra

What toppings will be served on my pizza?


----------



## chefhow

Just cheese, you don't need anymore **** to make you sick


----------



## req

turbo5upra said:


> What toppings will be served on my pizza?


you get pizza minus the bread and cheese... so you will have meatsauce only. i can supply you with this - but it is the manual extraction type


----------



## turbo5upra

chefhow said:


> Just cheese, you don't need anymore **** to make you sick


Go big or go home....

Thanks req... Prefer red sauce to cream sauce.


----------



## chefhow

Hotel info and discounted rates added to the site.


----------



## goodstuff

Stupid question. I see top 20. This isn't like a finals thing right? 
I.e I don't have to have earned points previously to be able to compete?

Edit: I see it says finals...hmmm.


----------



## turbo5upra

Top 20 is- pay to step into the ring... Money for the top 5 (I think) product for the next so many places... Then there is MECA and iasca sq- MECA just happens to be a 3x and state finals- dont have to have done anything to compete in either of those- But you can qulify for state points champ for meca. hope that helps a bit


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Top 20 is- pay to step into the ring... Money for the top 5 (I think) product for the next so many places... Then there is MECA and iasca sq- MECA just happens to be a 3x and state finals- dont have to have done anything to compete in either of those- But you can qulify for state points champ for meca. hope that helps a bit


Yes it does thank you.


----------



## chefhow

On the Registration page you can register for the MECA, IASCA or Top 20 as a package or individually. The MECA portion is a regional 3X final and must be attended to qualify for Finals in Nashville.


----------



## goodstuff

Ok one more thing. What the hell is meca bobos? Can't seen to find it on the site.
Edit: Nevermind. It's best of best of show fyi.


----------



## DAT

goodstuff said:


> Ok one more thing. What the hell is meca bobos? Can't seen to find it on the site.


Best of Best of Show


When you several things besides just doing SQ, like RTA, SPL. and so forth


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Ok one more thing. What the hell is meca bobos? Can't seen to find it on the site.
> Edit: Nevermind. It's best of best of show fyi.


As Dave has said its the Best of the Best of Show.

In order to qualify you must compete in SQ, SPL and Install, we may or may not offer RTA for this show. Your scores for those 3 are then added up and the one with the highest point total wins the big trophy.


----------



## goodstuff

Anyone have a copy of the iasca rules? Can't seem to get it from the site/


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Anyone have a copy of the iasca rules? Can't seem to get it from the site/


2012 IASCA Rule book no SPL formats | Docs for Facebook


----------



## goodstuff

When does preregistration end?


----------



## chefhow

On Sept 10th at 5PM.


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> On Sept 10th at 5PM.


Sweet. I've been saving for the entry fee, this will make it easier.

Edit: Is it typically hot there in September?


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Sweet. I've been saving for the entry fee, this will make it easier.
> 
> Edit: Is it typically hot there in September?


Comfortable to warm during the day and cool at night. It's on the southern edge of the Pa mountains.


----------



## Mic10is

This Event has been upgraded to an IASCA TKE 3X event w points counting toward the 2013 season as well as fulfilling points requirements for anyone within 500miles of a show

Spl Portion is also a 3x, but this is *NOT* a certified World Record event.


----------



## turbo5upra

Will the spl count for next year? Just getting that out of the way.


----------



## decibelle

I'm out. Wish I could have made the trip but there are several shows around that time that don't require driving all the way up the other end of the country.


----------



## turbo5upra

Amish country will miss you.


----------



## goodstuff

What tracks are on the End of Summer Showdown Evaluation Disc? 
Or is it a secret?
Sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> What tracks are on the End of Summer Showdown Evaluation Disc?
> Or is it a secret?
> Sorry for asking so many questions.


Musical tracks of course....not musical as in a musical but musical

Every entrant will get a free copy of the disc at the show

Don't tune for a disc.tune for musicality


----------



## ragnaroksq

this is going to be a good show.


----------



## scyankee

ragnaroksq said:


> this is going to be a good show.


You making the drive? If so see you there.


----------



## req

Most likely I'll be leaving from Virginia Beach on Saturday and staying in a hotel, if any of you guys from South of me wanna come through my area I have a Dayton omnimic rta. I'm in virginia Beach 23451. And we can drive that way on Saturday. I do have two couches and a futon too.


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> Most likely I'll be leaving from Virginia Beach on Saturday and staying in a hotel, if any of you guys from South of me wanna come through my area I have a Dayton omnimic rta. I'm in virginia Beach 23451. And we can drive that way on Saturday. I do have two couches and a futon too.


Thats a kind offer, kudos.

Im looking forward to checking out the new build progress and hopefully getting a little demo this next show!


----------



## turbo5upra

I call shotgun on Andy's bed....


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I call shotgun on Andy's bed....




Lol. All yours. 

Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## 3cyltrbo

Super familiar with the area (having been to Carlisle for the import show 12+ years in a row) 

I'm going to book hotels for the trip down, and assume I'll be able to make it (pending some updates to my install etc....) 

Ideally can I register the week before? (would hate to register now and then not finish my car in time) 

Will


----------



## chefhow

3cyltrbo said:


> Super familiar with the area (having been to Carlisle for the import show 12+ years in a row)
> 
> I'm going to book hotels for the trip down, and assume I'll be able to make it (pending some updates to my install etc....)
> 
> Ideally can I register the week before? (would hate to register now and then not finish my car in time)
> 
> Will


Will,
You can register the day of, the discounts go until Monday Sept 10th at 5PM EST. After that I am closing pre-reg and it will be day of only.


----------



## 3cyltrbo

chefhow said:


> Will,
> You can register the day of, the discounts go until Monday Sept 10th at 5PM EST. After that I am closing pre-reg and it will be day of only.


Great

I've booked my hotels (trip down and Saturday night) 

Just have to figure out everything else. 

Should know by the 10th if I'll be able to make it

W


----------



## chefhow

3cyltrbo said:


> Great
> 
> I've booked my hotels (trip down and Saturday night)
> 
> Just have to figure out everything else.
> 
> Should know by the 10th if I'll be able to make it
> 
> W


Did you book at one of the hotels from the website link? Did you get the discounted rate?


----------



## Mic10is

PRE-Registration will be closing in a couple weeks--Save some Money and please 
Pre-Register


----------



## BowDown

All set! I would love to get in on the MECA for the judging critiques.. but I can only afford IASCA. Not to mention I may have to leave between 3-5pm depending on personal events. Any idea if this is possible with just IASCA judging?


----------



## BowDown

3cyltrbo said:


> Great
> 
> I've booked my hotels (trip down and Saturday night)
> 
> Just have to figure out everything else.
> 
> Should know by the 10th if I'll be able to make it
> 
> W


Whoa! You are alive? You disappeared after the Syracuse Customs show last year. :lol:


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> All set! I would love to get in on the MECA for the judging critiques.. but I can only afford IASCA. Not to mention I may have to leave between 3-5pm depending on personal events. Any idea if this is possible with just IASCA judging?


x2. Curious when it ends, roughly.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> All set! I would love to get in on the MECA for the judging critiques.. but I can only afford IASCA. Not to mention I may have to leave between 3-5pm depending on personal events. Any idea if this is possible with just IASCA judging?


Justin, We should be done with IASCA by that time and be able to let you know how you did and get you your trophy and score sheet. A lot of it will depend upon how swift the Yeti moves...

Oh, and thanks for getting registered in advance!!!


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> x2. Curious when it ends, roughly.


It will depend upon how many cars we have, how quickly the judges work and weather.


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> A lot of it will depend upon how swift the Yeti moves...
> 
> Oh, and thanks for getting registered in advance!!!


Uh oh! :lol: Gotta see how bad his ADD is then. 

No prb. Figured I should pay ahead of time anyway.. less I gotta worry about come game day.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Uh oh! :lol: Gotta see how bad his ADD is then.
> 
> No prb. Figured I should pay ahead of time anyway.. less I gotta worry about come game day.


We start judging at 9ish so if we moved and keep to our schedule we should be done by 7

You also saved yourself $15.


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> We start judging at 9ish so if we moved and keep to our schedule we should be done by 7
> 
> You also saved yourself $15.


Damn, that sucks. I was planning on driving home after but home is 6 hours away. Oh well they make coffee.


----------



## Mic10is

We have assembled an outstanding judge crew for the entire event. As Howard said there are many factors to determing when the show ends. If we have as great a turn out as expected , factor in for meca each car is judged by 3 judges. Plus if you do top 20 that's 4 judges and add in Iasca for a 5th judge. 
So if you truley want a comphehensive evaluation of your system- this is the event to do it


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> We have assembled an outstanding judge crew for the entire event. As Howard said there are many factors to determing when the show ends. If we have as great a turn out as expected , factor in for meca each car is judged by 3 judges. Plus if you do top 20 that's 4 judges and add in Iasca for a 5th judge.
> So if you truley want a comphehensive evaluation of your system- this is the event to do it


Don't get me wrong, not complaining. 
Just figured if it started at 8 in the morning, it wouldn't run that late. 
No biggie I will sleep on the side of the road if I have to, lol.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Don't get me wrong, not complaining.
> Just figured if it started at 8 in the morning, it wouldn't run that late.
> No biggie I will sleep on the side of the road if I have to, lol.


I dont think Mic thought you were complaining at all. He was mearly stating that if you want a TRUE and UNBIASED evaluation of your car you can get it in one location via 3 different formats, the only time that ever happens is SBN. It may take all day but it will be so very worth it in the end.


----------



## turbo5upra

I've done the 24 hour marathon days- leave home @ 3:00am and get home roughly that time the next day... it's the last 2-3 hours for me that are the killer. As far as my judging is concerned I'm going be as productive as I can be- if you need to get in and get out just let me know and I will get you on the IASCA priority list.


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> I've done the 24 hour marathon days- leave home @ 3:00am and get home roughly that time the next day... it's the last 2-3 hours for me that are the killer. As far as my judging is concerned I'm going be as productive as I can be- if you need to get in and get out just let me know and I will get you on the IASCA priority list.


I'm doing Iasca because I am (obviously) poor. 
That would be great. 
I'm going to register as soon as my rta gear sells in the classifieds.


----------



## scyankee

Registration done. MECA and Top 20.


----------



## goodstuff

One more... My tweeters are attached to the windshield with suction cups. 
Just want to be sure that it's not going to disqualify me because they are not permanently attached to the car.


----------



## turbo5upra

You're out....  pretty sure as long as its not going to blow up or fall and kill us it's good. I can't confirm for MECA however.


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> You're out....  pretty sure as long as its not going to blow up or fall and kill us it's good. I can't confirm for MECA however.


I'm only doing Iasca and top 20. Nothing that will fall from above. They have failed before and they don't go far because the wire is wedged in the door jamb.


----------



## Djeterss

Hi guys I'm new in here. I heard about this comp an want to enter the sound quality division! How do I go about doing that and how much is it? Also how much time do I have left to be able to. Do you have to be there by a certain time to enter! Please let me know k thanx


Here's a preview of my setup I put on utube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHchf4twGyE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chefhow

All the info you need is in my sig, click the web link and see the website.


----------



## req

If I may ask, who are the Judges? 

I am going to pre register this weekend and scoop a hotel room. I'll have my rta there too if anyone wants to play around a bit


----------



## chefhow

req said:


> If I may ask, who are the Judges?
> 
> I am going to pre register this weekend and scoop a hotel room. I'll have my rta there too if anyone wants to play around a bit



We arent going to release that info for the MECA side, you will find out when you get there, but it may surprise a few people...


----------



## req

Ok, that's cool with me. 

Again, my offer still stands. If anyone needs a place to crash Friday night and/or wants to convoy up with me on Saturday morning and I am on your route (Virginia Beach 23451) you are more than welcome to shoot me a pm and let me know. That goes for you guys in north/south Carolina, Georgia, etc. This is going to be a big bad as show


----------



## turbo5upra

Andy's a great cuddler all you SC guys...


----------



## goodstuff

All signed up. See you there.


----------



## req

goodstuff said:


> All signed up. See you there.


same here.


----------



## turbo5upra

no tanks for you!


----------



## 3cyltrbo

I've already booked hotel, I'm figuring out logistics of the trip there and back (might have to make a Detour to Columbus Ohio) and I'm currently working on trying to finish up my system V2.0 

so

At this show..........................

-is the event / judging going to occur indoors? / outdoors?
-are there going to be distractions (local radio station / Manufacturer demo vehicles / concessions / show-hoes / etc..)
-any chance there is a place for non-local peeps to store stuff (luggage) while having vehicles judged?

Will


----------



## Mic10is

judging outdoors. bring an EZ up Tent
Distractions---Radio Toss contest, Subwoofer throw, pizza eating--Turbo5upra will walk around in a thong if need be to make this a success
-do what everyone else does, put everything next to your car or leave at hotel if staying that night

anything else, just ask


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> judging outdoors. bring an EZ up Tent
> Distractions---Radio Toss contest, Subwoofer throw, pizza eating--*
> Turbo5upra will walk around in a thong if need be to make this a total fail.*
> -do what everyone else does, put everything next to your car or leave at hotel if staying that night
> 
> anything else, just ask


fixed.


----------



## BowDown

Ya, the bigfoot hunters would be out in full effect.


----------



## chefhow

3cyltrbo said:


> I've already booked hotel, I'm figuring out logistics of the trip there and back (might have to make a Detour to Columbus Ohio) and I'm currently working on trying to finish up my system V2.0
> 
> so
> 
> At this show..........................
> 
> -is the event / judging going to occur indoors? / outdoors?
> -are there going to be distractions (local radio station / Manufacturer demo vehicles / concessions / show-hoes / etc..)
> -any chance there is a place for non-local peeps to store stuff (luggage) while having vehicles judged?
> 
> Will


Will,
There are going to be SPL vehicles in the area if you are asking about that and we have invited a few Manufacturer vehicles to come out but its not looking like they are. 

As Mic said, an EZ Up tent and keeping luggage at the hotel or next to the vehicle is how everyone has done it in the past. I have seen guys store their clothes in those rubbermaid blue tubs and set them next to the cars or their chairs for the day rather than have a suitcase/duffle bag, its less obvious.
The Boy Scouts are going to be there with drinks, hot dogs, burgers and chix sandwiches for sale and there is a Dunkin Donuts, Pizza joint and a few other places within walking distance for food.


----------



## BowDown

How soon can we erect a brick wall to separate the SPL section from the SQ section? :lol:


----------



## chefhow

They are going to be on the opposite side of the parking area. If you have ever been to the Pottsville location its about 75 yards away from where we will be if things go as planned.


----------



## BowDown

Na, never been to that location. Sounds good though. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Na, never been to that location. Sounds good though. Looking forward to this show.


I am becoming stoked also.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> fixed.


don't judge an ape by his cover--- look a bit deeper... lol


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> don't judge an ape by his cover--- look a bit deeper... lol


Cannot unsee, lol.


----------



## BowDown

Well some parts require a zoom. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## asota

Payment sent


----------



## turbo5upra

You get to check out some German maestros! Lol


----------



## goodstuff

How is the attendance looking so far?


----------



## chefhow

I don't expect to see too many people preregistered until after next week.
We have a bunch and seem to be picking up people daily.


----------



## 3cyltrbo

chefhow said:


> I don't expect to see too many people preregistered until after next week.
> We have a bunch and seem to be picking up people daily.


Hotel booked / travel plans coming together 

actual competition fees will happen the week of (once I can guarantee I'm ready) 

Trying to wrap my head around the fees

MECA SQ and Install alone is $100 

IASCA SQ and Install alone is $65

top 20 SQ combined with MECA or IASCA is $75 

if I wanted to enter all 3 above, I'm factoring $240 

?

Will


----------



## goodstuff

3cyltrbo said:


> Hotel booked / travel plans coming together
> 
> actual competition fees will happen the week of (once I can guarantee I'm ready)
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around the fees
> 
> MECA SQ and Install alone is $100
> 
> IASCA SQ and Install alone is $65
> 
> *top 20 SQ combined with MECA or IASCA is $75 *
> 
> if I wanted to enter all 3 above, I'm factoring $240
> 
> ?
> 
> Will


No it's added to the cost so iasca and top 20 cost 115.00
You must do iasca or meca to enter the top 20.


----------



## BowDown

3cyltrbo said:


> Hotel booked / travel plans coming together
> 
> actual competition fees will happen the week of (once I can guarantee I'm ready)
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around the fees
> 
> MECA SQ and Install alone is $100
> 
> IASCA SQ and Install alone is $65
> 
> top 20 SQ combined with MECA or IASCA is $75
> 
> if I wanted to enter all 3 above, I'm factoring $240
> 
> ?
> 
> Will


The above is how I understand it.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> The above is how I understand it.


Did you register yet? 
I had to pay for both. 
If not then I need some money back, lol.


----------



## BowDown

I did but I'm doing IASCA SQ only. :lol: I'm too poor.

He wants to do all SQ. So there is no 'All SQ' option. If he wants to do MECA SQ and Install it looks like $100, both for IASCA looks like $65, and if you want to do Top 20 in addition to either MECA or IASCA it's $75.

Total would be $240 for all SQ?


----------



## Mic10is

Working on adding a 2nd Top 20 SQ Judge


----------



## captainobvious

turbo5upra said:


> Andy's a great cuddler all you SC guys...


Hahaha! :laugh:

Don't know how I missed that


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> They are going to be on the opposite side of the parking area. If you have ever been to the Pottsville location its about 75 yards away from where we will be if things go as planned.


 
Doesnt stop the SPL monkeys from going ape-**** in the parking lot right behind the SQ guys though... :laugh: (No offense to your kind turbo5upra)


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> I did but I'm doing IASCA SQ only. :lol: I'm too poor.
> 
> He wants to do all SQ. So there is no 'All SQ' option. If he wants to do MECA SQ and Install it looks like $100, both for IASCA looks like $65, and if you want to do Top 20 in addition to either MECA or IASCA it's $75.
> 
> Total would be $240 for all SQ?


Not sure. There's like math and stuff. In the same boat. Would do MECA but poor.


----------



## chefhow

Will,
The reason for the different prices is the difference in Trophies. This was originally going to be a 2X IASCA show so we ordered some really nice plaques for the awards to keep the costs lower than the MECA side which has always been a 3X Regional Final. 
To answer your money question...

MECA is $100
IASCA is $65
Top 20 is $75 with a paid MECA or IASCA SQ entry otherwise its $125.
So your total would be $240 

If you wait until after Sept 10th the price goes up by $10 per category but you will still be able to register online until the day before where I will shut down the registration page completely.

If you have any concerns please feel free to email me directly to discuss 
[email protected]

Thanks
H


----------



## turbo5upra

captainobvious said:


> Doesnt stop the SPL monkeys from going ape-**** in the parking lot right behind the SQ guys though... :laugh: (No offense to your kind turbo5upra)


Just for that I'm going to have rustbucketgrl park next to you while we play some tones.


----------



## scyankee

goodstuff said:


> Not sure. There's like math and stuff. In the same boat. Would do MECA but poor.


You do not have to do install to do SQ in MECA.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Just for that I'm going to have rustbucketgrl park next to you while we play some tones.


Going to fart some ground loops with your awesome Pioneer HU?


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Going to fart some ground loops with your awesome Pioneer HU?


run what the class allows ;-)


----------



## 3cyltrbo

Pioneer HU's are poopy and not allowed?

:embarassed:

guess I'll have to put an alpine or a clarion back in?

:shrug:


----------



## 3cyltrbo

chefhow said:


> Will,
> 
> 
> MECA is $100
> IASCA is $65
> Top 20 is $75 with a paid MECA or IASCA SQ entry otherwise its $125.
> So your total would be $240
> 
> 
> Thanks
> H


I've never been through a MECA process before

I might just do IASCA SQ+install and top 20 only 

Cheers

Will


----------



## Mic10is

Differences between IASCA and MECA SQ
both judge from driver seat only
IASCA is single judge only from 1x to 3x events
MECA is 1 judge for 1x and 2x, but for a 3x and Finals your score is averged between 3 judges.

MECA score sheet is simpler, but similar to IASCA, actually all SQ organization score sheets are similar.

MECA uses 1/4" point scoring to differentiate between the different levels of criteria bc its smaller point spread
IASCA Is single point but larger point spread in most categories.

IASCA adds Sound Stage Relative to Listening position and Ergonomic scoring.

IASCA had designated Tracks per Scoring Section
MECA has a guideline for what tracks should be used for, but it is at the Judges discretion to pick his/her track selection from the Chesky Disc to evaluate the criteria

IASCA has its own disc
MECA uses the Chesky Ultimate Demo Disc

In the end, we are evaluating Sound Quality---anyone who wants a comprehensive review of how they Car really sounds and scores in competition--take advantage of this unique opportunity to do all the formats offered.

Doing All formats will have 5 to 6 judges through your car in a day. It doesnt get much better than that to know where you stand on that day.

As a long time and current competitor, as well as Judge and SQ show promoter--Howard and I are doing our best to provide THE BEST possible SQ judges for this event. We know what its like to go to shows, pay entry fees and travel expenses and have a crappy judge and we also know what a reward it is to go to a show and have great judging and get some real feedback on how to improve.

This is THE show to do that!


----------



## chefhow

^^^^^ Thanks Mic, I dont think anyone could have said it any better!!!


----------



## chefhow

Prizes started showing up at the house and the art work for the plaques and trophies is being finalized!!


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> Prizes started showing up at the house and the art work for the plaques and trophies is being finalized!!


----------



## captainobvious

Mic, does that mean thta if you do MECA sq, you get 3 seperate score sheets and then one overall averaged score? Seems more worth it to me to pay the extra for the MECA side if I'm getting 3 judges individual feedback.

Thanks for explaining the differences too, very helpful.


----------



## chefhow

captainobvious said:


> Mic, does that mean thta if you do MECA sq, you get 3 seperate score sheets and then one overall averaged score? Seems more worth it to me to pay the extra for the MECA side if I'm getting 3 judges individual feedback.
> 
> Thanks for explaining the differences too, very helpful.


That is correct, 3 judges, 3 score sheets, 1 avg for the show.


----------



## Gary Mac

chefhow said:


> Prizes started showing up at the house and the art work for the plaques and trophies is being finalized!!


The real question is, do you have to do Meca and the top 20, Iasca and the top 20, Meca and Iasca, or Meca Iasca and the top 20 to do the pizza eating contest, the subwoofer throwing contest or the head unit throwing contest??

And what kind of prizes are we talking about? Im only half joking


----------



## chefhow

Gary,
You can come and compete in the subwoofer throwing, head unit toss and pizza eating contest without entering anything else. 
Prizes are....
Sundown Subs 
Pioneer HU
Bragging right and a free lunch...


----------



## Gary Mac

Awesome, time to break out the 70 lb kettlebell and practice! 

Anyone have any broken subs or head units the want to sell me?


----------



## chefhow

8 days of pre-registration left!


----------



## chefhow

6 days!!!


----------



## BowDown

Sweet.


----------



## BowDown

Bump for the change over to Meca. So long Iasca, can't say I'll miss ya much. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown

Is toolbox going to make this show?


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> Bump for the change over to Meca. So long Iasca, can't say I'll miss ya much. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


 
Details?
Are you saying that *you* are switching over to MECA now? 

Can't wait to hear your setup later this month!


-Steve


----------



## BowDown

Ya for this show. I was going to do iasca so I could get a 3x under my belt for finals... But it looks like it's open registration this year and points earned are bogus. So I switched so I can get 3 judges opinions of my car instead of 1. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

Points for IASCA count toward Next season, when Points will matter


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> Points for IASCA count toward Next season, when Points will matter


That is the BIG bonus that Moe has thrown our way!!


----------



## BowDown

Hmm interesting... I'll have to see if I can scrape up another 40. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown

captainobvious said:


> Details?
> Are you saying that *you* are switching over to MECA now?
> 
> Can't wait to hear your setup later this month!
> 
> 
> -Steve


Be sure to bring some material on CD or thumb drive you want to hear. I will have my carPC collection available.. but would be nice to hear some new material.


----------



## BowDown

Alright I just paid for IASCA. Guess I'm in for both. LOL. Prbly don't have a chance in hell of getting out by 3. :lol:


----------



## chefhow

Last 1.5 days to preregister!!! Come and get it...


----------



## chefhow

Sunday night bump


----------



## goodstuff

Got everything reinstalled. Very excited for this. 30% chance of rain though.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Got everything reinstalled. Very excited for this. 30% chance of rain though.


High of 72 with a nice breeze blowing thru the valley!! Should be a GREAT day for a car show


----------



## BowDown

I'm bring a couple popup 10x10 canopy's just in case. .


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> I'm bring a couple popup 10x10 canopy's just in case. .


I would highly recommend that EVERYONE bring a popup tent, they are on sale at Walmart this week for $69 for a 10x10.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> I'm bring a couple popup 10x10 canopy's just in case. .


Same here.


----------



## 3cyltrbo

3cyltrbo said:


> Hotel booked / travel plans coming together
> 
> actual competition fees will happen the week of (once I can guarantee I'm ready)
> 
> 
> Will


I won't be making it afterall. 

Super bummed out, because I was uber looking forward to it.......... but sometime life happens 

Hope everyone has a great time

Will


----------



## Gary Mac

Just got a free 12" from a local shop to destroy! I'm pumped.


----------



## goodstuff

Gary Mac said:


> Just got a free 12" from a local shop to destroy! I'm pumped.


So if you do the sub toss it's b.y.o.? 
Not that I don't have some 10w0's that could use a throw.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> So if you do the sub toss it's b.y.o.?
> Not that I don't have some 10w0's that could use a throw.


Yes, you must bring your own sub. They have to be 100% in tact with all parts.


----------



## goodstuff

Ok. The small circle with the letter A is the address listed for the show but it's obviously off a bit because that's the middle of an intersection , lol.
Is it the larger area circled in red? 
I'm borrowing a g.p.s for the trip but still nervous about finding it.


----------



## BowDown

3cyltrbo said:


> I won't be making it afterall.
> 
> Super bummed out, because I was uber looking forward to it.......... but sometime life happens
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time
> 
> Will


That sucks man. I was looking forward to hearing your car again. At least we know you're alive. :lol:


----------



## BowDown

Should be right off RT61. RT61 comes right off RT81 South. Should be simple to find once you're off the interstate.


----------



## chefhow

If you come off 81 to 61 and head in that way its VERY easy to find. If you come in thru downtown its in the lot BEHIND the bus depot in the parking lot.


----------



## Gary Mac

That was my understanding, but I don't know ****, about ****, when it comes to these things
(in reference to the subwoofer question that chef already answered)


----------



## chefhow

Gary Mac said:


> That was my understanding, but I don't know ****, about ****, when it comes to these things


My name is Gary Mac, I pick things up and put them down...


----------



## BowDown

Don't let Yeti throw. He's no Larry Bird. He'll take out a windshield.


----------



## Gary Mac

chefhow said:


> My name is Gary Mac, I pick things up and put them down...


That's not too far from the truth!


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Don't let Yeti throw. He's no Larry Bird. He'll take out a windshield.


I'll just aim for the dwarf driving the red f'd over rebuilt dodge....


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I'll just aim for the dwarf driving the red f'd over rebuilt dodge....


Who that? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chefhow

I have had a flood of people who have asked me to keep the registration open, so I am not going to close it or increase pricing. Those of you who have contacted me please feel free to enter when you can.
Thanks to everyone who registered in advance, I appreciate it.


----------



## BowDown

Any current totals? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mic10is

BowDown said:


> Any current totals?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


We will post totals later this week, closer to the show, but I noticed some names missing from the Top 20 SQ round.

I encourage anyone competing in MECA or IASCA SQ to also do the Top 20 Round. There are very few of these type of events left in the Country or even world anymore and I've gone to pretty great lengths to bring in the best Judge(s) possible.

Cash And manufacturer prizes and *everyone Entered* will walk away with some award regardless of placement.

Time to Put up or Shut up


----------



## goodstuff

Am I allowed to touch the outside of my car while it is being judged in the top 20 sq comp? Also will painters tape be allowed on the outside of the car during top 20? Thanks.


----------



## chefhow

You can use tape to put a cover on your windows, but why would you want to touch your car?


----------



## BowDown

Lol tru. Want to keep more spl in? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> We will post totals later this week, closer to the show, but I noticed some names missing from the Top 20 SQ round.
> 
> I encourage anyone competing in MECA or IASCA SQ to also do the Top 20 Round. There are very few of these type of events left in the Country or even world anymore and I've gone to pretty great lengths to bring in the best Judge(s) possible.
> 
> Cash And manufacturer prizes and *everyone Entered* will walk away with some award regardless of placement.
> 
> Time to Put up or Shut up


Would be awesome, but I'm already strapped doing meca /iasca. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> You can use tape to put a cover on your windows, but why would you want to touch your car?


Don't want to admit why, lol. I knew I would get spl related comments/ Sigh...I noticed the door handle buzzing at certain frequencies. Pushing on it from the outside makes it go away. I can't fix it now since I'd have to pull it all apart and buy new deadener which I can't afford anymore. You can hear it from inside the car. I think I might have indirectly solved it last night, trying to fix another issue by putting 1/4 ccf between the dash and door panel and now it pushes against the inside of the door enough to make it stop.


----------



## chefhow

^^^ If that is the case I would have to say more than likely not but check with Mic as that is his portion of the show and he set the rules


----------



## Mic10is

In general, you or anyone else really shouldnt be touching the car during judging. Not necessarily bc its a competitive advantage or anything but more bc its a distraction to the judge.

There is no noise section on top 20 score sheet. No you cant be docked for noise bc its noise.

a Good judge will be able to discern panel resonance from speaker resonance.


----------



## BowDown

Well that's good. Yeti might of tried to bribe the judges by sitting spread eagle on the hood. *shutters*


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Well that's good. Yeti might of tried to bribe the judges by sitting spread eagle on the hood. *shutters*


Once again dude, cannot unsee. LOL.


----------



## chefhow

Score sheets and pre registered contestants info is put together to expedite the process for those of you who went ahead and took care of business. 

Trophies are being delivered today.

Plaques are in hand

Prizes for HU contest, Subwoofer contest, Top 20 and Minute to Win it are in hand.

Cant wait for Sunday


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> Score sheets and pre registered contestants info is put together to expedite the process for those of you who went ahead and took care of business.
> 
> Trophies are being delivered today.
> 
> Plaques are in hand
> 
> Prizes for HU contest, Subwoofer contest, Top 20 and Minute to Win it are in hand.
> 
> Cant wait for Sunday


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## chefhow

My 3yr old LOVES that, especially the Lego guys


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> My 3yr old LOVES that, especially the Lego guys


Play all three clips at once, lol. It's mayhem. It's the only think I can think of that comes close to showing how excited I am for this show.


----------



## turbo5upra

It's Friday.


----------



## goodstuff

Looks like no rain now. Weather is going to be great.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Looks like no rain now. Weather is going to be great.


SHHHH!!!


----------



## DAT

Hope you guys have a great show, and look forward to meeting the guys that come to MECA finals in October.


----------



## alachua

What is the best time to show up if I am not competing and just want to meet some of the folks from Diyma and listen to a few cars without being in the way?


----------



## Mic10is

1pmish


----------



## SkizeR

see you guys there!!


----------



## turbo5upra

Drive safe y'all... We are heading out in a few.


----------



## BowDown

I'll be arriving about 10-10:30, tomorrow. Lol. Damn weddings. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req

leaving for pottsville shortly!


----------



## 83corolla

Can anyone tell me how I can find shows like this in Illinois?


----------



## chefhow

Organize one like I have done with this one.


----------



## turbo5upra

In town.


----------



## goodstuff

build log done. 457 miles driven. dump taken. see you in the AM's.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

Have a safe trip everyone. See you in the am.


----------



## decibelle

Hope yall have a fun time, and take lots of pics.


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> I'll be arriving about 10-10:30, tomorrow. Lol. Damn weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


you down to carpool? im probably on the way


----------



## chefhow

Good Morning!!! Who's ready for a car audio throw down ole skool style?!?!


----------



## BowDown

SkizeR said:


> you down to carpool? im probably on the way



Lol there are many fusions on the Rd. Prbly best to just see you at the show. 


Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## decibelle

Hurry up yall I want to see pics


----------



## SkizeR

i went there. turnout was almost all SPL people.. and to the people who were there for SQ i was to shy to talk to haha :blush:


----------



## stereo_luver

I hear Gary Mac can throw a 12?

Chuck


----------



## strakele

Results.. Ready, go!


----------



## SkizeR

stereo_luver said:


> I hear Gary Mac can throw a 12?
> 
> Chuck


that he can..


----------



## chefhow

We had an AMAZING turnout!!
21 SQ cars
18 in the money round
21 SPL cars 

Thanks to everyone who came out!!


----------



## ragnaroksq

Who won the money round?


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL

Mic won 1 & 2 place in the $ round...


----------



## SkizeR

Jeff Smith ATL said:


> Mic won 1 & 2 place in the $ round...


what car was his?


----------



## chefhow

Lori won first place with the black BMW 318ti and Mic took 3rd in the silver Lancer
Josh K finished in 2nd.

I want to give a couple of people who are members on this forum a HUGE thanks.

The judge team, Matt Roberts, Keith Turner and Chris Zenner, you guys are ROCKSTARS!! 21 cars from each of you in a SINGLE day and we still got out in time for dinner. Everyone who competes knows how hard it is to do this all day, we all thank you for a job very well done.

Steve and Tom from Syracuse Customs, the prizes for the Top 20 were amazing, it was great to meet you both and I look forward to working with you guys in the future. 
PS, have fun with the Sundown 8...

Ant from DiYMA.com, thanks for sponsoring the Top 20 cash prize and the prized to go with it. I cant say it enough, but we all appreciate what you do behind the scenes for MECA, IASCA and Team DiYMA. 

Dave Clews from 12Volt Daves, if any of you are ever in the Pottsville Pa area he is definitely a guy to look up. I couldnt have asked for a better partner to weather this past weeks storms with. Cant wait for next year...

The guys that made the trip from Mass, South Carolina and all points in between up and down the East Coast, a sincere thank you to everyone who came out to support this. 

Mic, Mike, Brian and everyone else on Team DiYMA that had a part in this, thanks for pushing me to make this happen, I WOULDN'T have done it without you guys and I may not ever again... ;-)

I'm tired, sun burnt and in need of sleep. Thanks to all, I'll see you guys at Finals in a few weeks...

H


----------



## SkizeR

where are finals?


----------



## BowDown

Great show Chef! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> where are finals?


Nashville...


----------



## turbo5upra

Thanks everyone! Had a great time! Got to hear some new cars that put a smile on my face!


----------



## captainobvious

Really wish I could have made it out, but I just had too many things going on this weekend. Bummer...

Someone get some pics up though so I can live vicariously through you !!


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## DAT

goodstuff said:


>



I've seen this at Columbus, Ohio show... 

Edit, I remember it's *John Hrabik* - Master SQL / SPL


----------



## decibelle

goodstuff said:


>


Holy ****  Who is this?

'Bout damn time I saw some pics. Thanks.


----------



## goodstuff

millerlyte said:


> Holy ****  Who is this?
> 
> 'Bout damn time I saw some pics. Thanks.


I can't remember his name. He's an older guy. Not to make fun but he sort of looked like doc from back to the future.


----------



## DAT

millerlyte said:


> Holy ****  Who is this?
> 
> 'Bout damn time I saw some pics. Thanks.



Edit, I remember it's *John Hrabik* - Master SQL / SPL




goodstuff said:


> I can't remember his name. He's an older guy. Not to make fun but he sort of looked like doc from back to the future.



Yes, great guy to talk with, he also has OS Kicker subs from way back.


----------



## goodstuff

Here he is in the reflection.


----------



## goodstuff

DAT said:


> Edit, I remember it's *John Hrabik* - Master SQL / SPL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, great guy to talk with, he also has OS Kicker subs from way back.


Right. You are correct sir. Very Nice guy.


----------



## req

one guy had a nice camera and took a lot of pictures, who was that dude?

howard, was there a clarification with the top 20 thing between mic and ron? just curious what happened there.

i have one picture.

its matt roberts juding my car


----------



## req

goodstuff said:


>


team diyma reflections!

turbo5supra on the left
REQ on the right


----------



## decibelle

req said:


> its matt roberts juding my car


Post. Must see. I need to make an observation in order to further support my theory.


----------



## chefhow

Results...
These are in order of classes and only the peeps I know are on the forum...

Stock Class
1st Sheri C aka Rustbucket Girl

Street Class
Gary Mac

Mod Street
Matt D scyankee
Chris W asota
Andy R req
Tom Thornton RESIDENT Photographer extrordaire

Modified
Lori W 

ModEx
Josh K d3adlifter
Brandon D wheresthebutta
Justin C BowDown
Mike S tintbox

Master 
Mic W mic10is

every class had at least 3 competitors except Master and that was 2.

EDIT:
Top 10 of the Top 20 round
Lori W
Josh K
Mic W
Ron B
Andy R
Brandon D
Mike S
Dave C
Thomas T
John H
Mike S
Harold J
Matt D
Chris W
Sheri C
Jake A
Stephonza A


----------



## goodstuff

req said:


> team diyma reflections!
> 
> turbo5supra on the left
> REQ on the right


Wanted to see if anyone noticed. I didn't see it when I took that. 
Total accident.


----------



## goodstuff

Chef do you know how bad I did in the top twenty? 
Just curious if I was 17th, lol.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Chef do you know how bad I did in the top twenty?
> Just curious if I was 17th, lol.


Michael, you were 11th, 2pts behind John. The difference was in your mids where Alberto made notes for you. It was great to finally meet you after all these years, I hope you can come out and do it again next year.


----------



## Gary Mac

Great show chef, had a great time, especially the side contests. Although, the pizza got me today. Props to req, throwing down a large in 6:33 is no joke!


----------



## thehatedguy

Good job Lori...super simple setup.


----------



## goodstuff

Gary Mac said:


> Great show chef, had a great time, especially the side contests. Although, the pizza got me today. Props to req, throwing down a large in 6:33 is no joke!





chefhow said:


> Michael, you were 11th, 2pts behind John. The difference was in your mids where Alberto made notes for you. It was great to finally meet you after all these years, I hope you can come out and do it again next year.


Glad I didn't go for the pizza contest. That would have been a rough six and half hour drive home if I had to pour coffee on top of all that pizza all night to stay awake. I can't thank everyone enough. You were all very gracious. Thanks to Dee and Asota and Josh ( deadlifter) for helping me feel welcome when I first got there. Thanks to everyone who gave me a demo and everyone who was interested in my setup. Thanks Howard for putting up with all my questions and general spazing out. Everything willing you can bet I will make the trip again. 
I am thinking about installing a urinal and coffee machine in the car after last night, then I would never have to stop.


----------



## req

yea man, sorry i didnt get a chance to listen to your car - you didnt have to park all the way back there too haha!

Asota - did we ever meet? i thought i got a chance to meet mostly everyone and i think i recall hearing your name, but i dont remember seeing what kind of car you had and subsequently i didnt get a chance to listen to it 

congrats tho 


yea... a large pizza - it turns out i ate it in 6:20 because the kid started the video before i started and after i stopped


----------



## Mic10is

The Important Results

Pizza Eating Contest Champion
Andy Ranger (req) 
a 18" cheese Pizza in 6:20

Radio Throwing Contest

Gary Mac
67'3--won a BNIB Pioneer deh 4100

8" Subwoofer throwing contest

Stephen Krell of Syracuse Customs
61'5
won a brand new Sundown Audio SI8

12" throw
Gary Mac
44' 8
won a Sundown SI12

Thanks everyone one for participating. everyone was gracious enough to even lets others borrow their goods to try the events. we even had the Boys Scouts who were there selling food trying to best Gary and others.


----------



## goodstuff

req said:


> yea man, sorry i didnt get a chance to listen to your car - you didnt have to park all the way back there too haha!
> 
> Asota - did we ever meet? i thought i got a chance to meet mostly everyone and i think i recall hearing your name, but i dont remember seeing what kind of car you had and subsequently i didnt get a chance to listen to it
> 
> congrats tho
> 
> 
> yea... a large pizza - it turns out i ate it in 6:20 because the kid started the video before i started and after i stopped


Yeah I'm sorry you didn't get to hear it Andy. I should have made time earlier for you. I guess we are sort of even now because I never got to hear your old setup.


----------



## Gary Mac

Correction - gmac radio throwing contest - 94 feet and change.


----------



## Mic10is

Gary Mac said:


> Correction - gmac radio throwing contest - 94 feet and change.


OUT OF BOUNDS!!!


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> OUT OF BOUNDS!!!


I heard it was hollow. Lol. Just kidding Gary. Anyone else have pics.


----------



## Notloudenuf

chefhow said:


> Results...
> These are in order of classes and only the peeps I know are on the forum...
> 
> Stock Class
> 1st Sheri C aka Rustbucket Girl


Congrats Sheri.

Now go drink out of a coconut monkey head in celebration. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown

What was the first place score in modex? I don't think it was much of a point spread. I unofficially tied for 2nd but the rules are the rules. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

I have a TON of pictures! I will try to get some up tonight, and the rest by the end of the week. I have some from the pizza eating contest, subwoofer/radio throwing contest, candid shots of the judges, and some of the vehicles.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> What was the first place score in modex? I don't think it was much of a point spread. I unofficially tied for 2nd but the rules are the rules. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


81.83. Your tie breaker was only .5 pts apart as well


----------



## chefhow

Tom,
Thanks for playing photographer all day. I know there are some of me not looking too happy at some points of the day. Just be sure not to post the ones of my digging in my ass or nose...


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> Tom,
> Thanks for playing photographer all day. I know there are some of me not looking too happy at some points of the day. Just be sure not to post the ones of my digging in my ass or nose...


Translation---you'll have zero pictures of Howard to post


----------



## goodstuff

digging in my ass or nose....almost sig worthy and once again... CANNOT UNSEE, lol.


----------



## Mic10is




----------



## edouble101

I am excited to see the pics. I wish I would have been able to make it.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Mic10is said:


>


I should have thrown all of them ! 

Remember we all had an entire large pizza in us at this point


----------



## Mic10is

Syracuse Customs said:


> I should have thrown all of them !
> 
> Remember we all had an entire large pizza in us at this point


you should just become a professional car audio product tosser...saves you from buying shop inventory


----------



## turbo5upra

Slangin product on a new level.


----------



## SkizeR

Mic10is said:


>


haha at the end of the clip you can see me getting something in my car..


----------



## chefhow

The table full of goodies and prizes









The Pizza Eating contest









Sorry I dont have more, I was kinda busy all day...


----------



## scyankee

Finally made it home. 3.5 days 1300 miles and a lot of fun. Big thanks to Howard, Mic, Dave and all of the judges fork all their hard work. It was great to finally put names with faces. And also great to get a chance to catch up with others. I look forward to seeing everyone in Nashville at Finals.


----------



## turbo5upra

Matt thanks for the seat time! let us know how you make out with the car...


----------



## turbo5upra

And a big ol' ty to Ant for the support this season...


----------



## Wheres The Butta

had a lot of fun, nice to see you guys again.



BowDown said:


> What was the first place score in modex? I don't think it was much of a point spread. I unofficially tied for 2nd but the rules are the rules. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


 I tied you. Top was Josh, with a 81.5 average I think?


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Mic10is said:


> you should just become a professional car audio product tosser...saves you from buying shop inventory


We just got done breaking in the Sundown SA-8 In a little ported enclosure that thing sounds great pretty awesome woofer !


----------



## Mic10is

Syracuse Customs said:


> We just got done breaking in the Sundown SA-8 In a little ported enclosure that thing sounds great pretty awesome woofer !


Sundown makes really nice product and Jacob Fuller has always been great to deal with. Its a great company that built a name through competition.


----------



## asota

req said:


> yea man, sorry i didnt get a chance to listen to your car - you didnt have to park all the way back there too haha!
> 
> Asota - did we ever meet? i thought i got a chance to meet mostly everyone and i think i recall hearing your name, but i dont remember seeing what kind of car you had and subsequently i didnt get a chance to listen to it
> 
> congrats tho
> 
> 
> yea... a large pizza - it turns out i ate it in 6:20 because the kid started the video before i started and after i stopped


Thanks Req; Yea I was parked all the way down the other end right in front of the generator (ranger pu). I wanted to thank Howard and everyone with a special thanks to turbo for parking his x-over in front of the generator. My scores from the final two judges after that were much better than the first two


----------



## BowDown

Wheres The Butta said:


> had a lot of fun, nice to see you guys again.
> 
> I tied you. Top was Josh, with a 81.5 average I think?


Very cool man. What vehicle was yours? I regret not getting more demo's in.. but understand people want to save demos for after the judging.


----------



## BowDown

Hey turbo5upra, where's the IASCA rankings? :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra

Bowdown took last in iasca....


----------



## captainobvious

Holy chit Andy! A large pie in 6 minutes?? hahaha

Thats gonna make you go pooh


----------



## BowDown

Events Official Results on MecaCarAudio.com


----------



## Wheres The Butta

BowDown said:


> Hey turbo5upra, where's the IASCA rankings? :lol:


Burgundy Infiniti qx4. Last vehicle on the end near the generator

:


----------



## BowDown

Wheres The Butta said:


> Burgundy Infiniti qx4. Last vehicle on the end near the generator
> 
> :


:laugh: What?


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## req

asota said:


> Thanks Req; Yea I was parked all the way down the other end right in front of the generator (ranger pu). I wanted to thank Howard and everyone with a special thanks to turbo for parking his x-over in front of the generator. My scores from the final two judges after that were much better than the first two


aw bummer dude, 

you totally could have moved down to the other side of the lanes, it would have been closer to the people over there :surprisedspl) though... i am sorry i didnt make it your way! you never came over to the group(s) and introduced yourself to the guys with the DIYMA shirts?? :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

captainobvious said:


> Holy chit Andy! A large pie in 6 minutes?? hahaha
> 
> Thats gonna make you go pooh


He bested a yeti by 30 seconds or so...


----------



## turbo5upra

asota said:


> Thanks Req; Yea I was parked all the way down the other end right in front of the generator (ranger pu). I wanted to thank Howard and everyone with a special thanks to turbo for parking his x-over in front of the generator. My scores from the final two judges after that were much better than the first two


Matt's idea


----------



## scyankee

turbo5upra said:


> Matt's idea


Just trying to help.


----------



## chefhow

scyankee said:


> Just trying to help.


And doing a mighty fine job of it if I dont say so myself.

Oh and it was great to sit down with you guys and have dinner. I know I have said it a few times but thanks a lot for coming up, we really appreciate it.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

BowDown said:


> :laugh: What?


I quoted the wrong thing. Meant to quote the post above it asking which vehicle was mine.


----------



## Matt R

Thanks for having me up there guys and gals. I enjoyed getting out of my area and hearing/judging cars i'm not familiar with. Y'all had some good sounding cars, keep it up and we'll see you at finals!

Matt


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Matt R said:


> Thanks for having me up there guys and gals. I enjoyed getting out of my area and hearing/judging cars i'm not familiar with. Y'all had some good sounding cars, keep it up and we'll see you at finals!
> 
> Matt


Thank you for Judging and coming out hope to see you at finals.


----------



## Mic10is

Matt R said:


> Thanks for having me up there guys and gals. I enjoyed getting out of my area and hearing/judging cars i'm not familiar with. Y'all had some good sounding cars, keep it up and we'll see you at finals!
> 
> Matt


Matt 
Thank for being brave enough to cross the mason Dixon line and continuing North.
Hopefully we can make this an annual event and we can always use great judges like you
thanks again


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

I thought that I would start off with some of the fun pics from the show. I will get some up of the cars and installs in the next day or so.


----------



## chefhow

Pics dont work for me :-(


----------



## BowDown

Me neither. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## decibelle

No pics, so... show didn't happen.


----------



## turbo5upra

millerlyte said:


> No pics, so... show didn't happen.


You didn't show up so we canceled it...


----------



## Mic10is

what pics? someone send me the link!


----------



## stereo_luver

Me either.

Chuck


----------



## tintbox

He's on the team!


----------



## BowDown

Blown Mustang GT said:


> I thought that I would start off with some of the fun pics from the show. I will get some up of the cars and installs in the next day or so.


VW GTI | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## req

Mic10is said:


> what pics? someone send me the link!


very funny...

one whole 18" cheese pizza in 6:22 seconds (according to the boy scout who filmed it and told me when i started\stopped)











this is how i won... thanks hot-dog championships on cable tv haha!


----------



## Wheres The Butta

I think we need more system pics. Pizza is cool but stereos are cooler.


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> what pics? someone send me the link!


That's funny.


----------



## decibelle

lol perfect, that's all I needed to see. Theory confirmed. :laugh:


Great quality pics, btw. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## BowDown

True. SQ Install pics are where it's at. Enough with the SPL crowd. :lol:


----------



## req

millerlyte said:


> lol perfect, that's all I needed to see. Theory confirmed. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Great quality pics, btw. Can't wait to see more.


thats actually a 2 liter bottle in his hand!!! 

he is a huge man! i dont know how he fit in my little car!


----------



## req

double post -_-


----------



## BowDown

req said:


> thats actually a 2 liter bottle in his hand!!!
> 
> he is a huge man! i dont know how he fit in my little car!


True. 

Matt: "Your stage is right of center.."
Me: "It's because your head is hanging out my sun roof."

:laugh:


----------



## Gary Mac

I just want to point out to mic that the discus form was successful, and is captured beautifully in the photograph when throwing the hu.


----------



## chefhow

Gary Mac said:


> I just want to point out to mic that the discus form was successful, and is captured beautifully in the photograph when throwing the hu.


YOU GOT AIR!!!! You are bigger than me and you left your feet when hurling a 12" sub 60+ FEET IN THE AIR!!


----------



## Mic10is

Gary Mac said:


> I just want to point out to mic that the discus form was successful, and is captured beautifully in the photograph when throwing the hu.


all your training paid off. The years you put in at the gym and the summer throwing a 70lb kettlebell around the sand all culminated at this event.
Good Job


----------



## Gary Mac

chefhow said:


> YOU GOT AIR!!!! You are bigger than me and you left your feet when hurling a 12" sub 60+ FEET IN THE AIR!!


That's called triple extension brother (extension of the ankle, knee and hip)

Pure power. 

Mic, don't be jealous, triple extension and kettlebells also apply to tennis!

Crossfit and tuning sessions in mic's front yard at 8am Saturday! Who is in?


----------



## BowDown

Gary Mac is one big mofo. I figured I would be nice to him and provide him with a 10x10 canopy so he doesn't overheat and go savage on us! :laugh: J/k


----------



## req

so where are the pics of all the sq cars? i only took the one picture -_-


----------



## BowDown

True. I regret not taking any pictures at the show. :lol:


----------



## chefhow

Gary Mac said:


> Crossfit and tuning sessions in mic's front yard at 8am Saturday! Who is in?


I am, and I will bring the MUSIC to blast so we are sure that he is up and ready to go


----------



## Mic10is

chefhow said:


> I am, and I will bring the MUSIC to blast so we are sure that he is up and ready to go


you can start tomorrow 1st thing in the AM


----------



## Wheres The Butta

Gary Mac said:


> That's called triple extension brother (extension of the ankle, knee and hip)
> 
> Pure power.
> 
> Mic, don't be jealous, triple extension and kettlebells also apply to tennis!
> 
> Crossfit and tuning sessions in mic's front yard at 8am Saturday! Who is in?


you know I'm in


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

Hey, I finally figured out how to upload images!!!







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## turbo5upra

^ I have nothing to say for myself other than... I'm fat.


----------



## BowDown

Me too. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

Howard do you have a track list for the summer show down disc? Love it, btw.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Howard do you have a track list for the summer show down disc? Love it, btw.


Mic will have the track list, but he is traveling this weekend. I'll have him get it to you next week


----------



## BowDown

There was a showdown cd? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

BowDown said:


> There was a showdown cd?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.



if you entered the top 20 you got a cd.

I know many of the tracks but obviously not all of them since there are some obscure test tracks on the disk.


----------



## Matt R

BowDown said:


> True. SQ Install pics are where it's at. Enough with the SPL crowd. :lol:


Haha, I have my knuckles curled under like I was dragging them around!!!:laugh:


----------



## strakele

Wow, bunch of really nice installs. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## req

lol looks like my car is too ugly to take pictures of  (my hood, really - i seriously need to paint or clear it...)


----------



## BowDown

Mine too. Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Mine too. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


My car is just outside the frame on half the pics, lol.


----------



## Wheres The Butta

yeah, my setup is not the world's prettiest, and I purposely left the exterior of my vehicle completely stock so nobody ever suspects there is anything in there.

It's not a looker that's for damn sure.


----------



## goodstuff

My dog loves the 12 Volt Dave's football.


----------



## goodstuff

Do you think Iasca will post results on their site?


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Do you think Iasca will post results on their site?


Not sure, I did send in the score sheets last week so they do have them.


----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> Not sure, I did send in the score sheets last week so they do have them.


Could you post them here if you have a minute? Thanks.


----------



## chefhow

goodstuff said:


> Could you post them here if you have a minute? Thanks.


Wish I could help but I turned them all in too IASCA last week.


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## goodstuff

chefhow said:


> Wish I could help but I turned them all in too IASCA last week.


Results are up on the Iasca site. I thought there were 4 guys in pro am. Seems a little mixed up. Oh well. Any chance I could get a track list for the summer show down disc chef?


----------



## Mic10is

Left-Right verification --IASCA France Disc
Pink Noise (to set primary listening volume to 90db) - IASCA CD
Wish You'd Stay -Brad Paisley (subbass)
Fade to Black -Dire Straight (midbass to subbass transition)
Let's Groove--Earth Wind and Fire (midbass)
Dont know Much--Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville (midrange)
Canon in D Major-Harold Farberman & The All Star Percussion Ensemble (highs)
Resonance-Daniel Bernard Roumain (overall Tonal and Spectral Balance)

5 Piano's Left to Right -Unbekannt from EMMA 2005 CD (technical Imaging)
Positions- From EMMA 2009 CD (technical Staging)

Auld Lang Syn/Bring it on Home--Rebecca Pidgeon (imaging/Staging Music)

Water(live) -Brad Paisley Hits Alive Disc 2 (Ambiance/room Large Venue)
This Woman's work-Maxwell from Mtv Unplugged (ambiance/Emotion, small venue)
Time to say Goodbye-Sarah Brightman/Andrea Bocelli (emotion)

Come Together-Michael Jackson (Dynamics and Impact)
Diablo Rojo-Rodrigo y Gabriela (realism)

End Judging Section

Bonus Tracks

Cars that go Boom--L'Trimm
Styx Medley--SoCal VoCals
Little lies--Fleetwood Mac
I will Rise up--Lyle Lovette

Disc was compiled from suggestion from many different sources and suggestions from veteran SQ competitors and judges.


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> Left-Right verification --IASCA France Disc
> Pink Noise (to set primary listening volume to 90db) - IASCA CD
> Wish You'd Stay -Brad Paisley (subbass)
> Fade to Black -Dire Straight (midbass to subbass transition)
> Let's Groove--Earth Wind and Fire (midbass)
> Dont know Much--Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville (midrange)
> Canon in D Major-Harold Farberman & The All Star Percussion Ensemble (highs)
> Resonance-Daniel Bernard Roumain (overall Tonal and Spectral Balance)
> 
> 5 Piano's Left to Right -Unbekannt from EMMA 2005 CD (technical Imaging)
> Positions- From EMMA 2009 CD (technical Staging)
> 
> Auld Lang Syn/Bring it on Home--Rebecca Pidgeon (imaging/Staging Music)
> 
> Water(live) -Brad Paisley Hits Alive Disc 2 (Ambiance/room Large Venue)
> This Woman's work-Maxwell from Mtv Unplugged (ambiance/Emotion, small venue)
> Time to say Goodbye-Sarah Brightman/Andrea Bocelli (emotion)
> 
> Come Together-Michael Jackson (Dynamics and Impact)
> Diablo Rojo-Rodrigo y Gabriela (realism)
> 
> End Judging Section
> 
> Bonus Tracks
> 
> Cars that go Boom--L'Trimm
> Styx Medley--SoCal VoCals
> Little lies--Fleetwood Mac
> I will Rise up--Lyle Lovette
> 
> Disc was compiled from suggestion from many different sources and suggestions from veteran SQ competitors and judges.


Groovy. Thank you.


----------



## DAT

Mic10is said:


> Left-Right verification --IASCA France Disc
> Pink Noise (to set primary listening volume to 90db) - IASCA CD
> Wish You'd Stay -Brad Paisley (subbass)
> *Fade to Black -Dire Straight (midbass to subbass transition)*
> Let's Groove--Earth Wind and Fire (midbass)
> Dont know Much--Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville (midrange)
> Canon in D Major-Harold Farberman & The All Star Percussion Ensemble (highs)
> Resonance-Daniel Bernard Roumain (overall Tonal and Spectral Balance)
> 
> 5 Piano's Left to Right -Unbekannt from EMMA 2005 CD (technical Imaging)
> Positions- From EMMA 2009 CD (technical Staging)
> 
> Auld Lang Syn/Bring it on Home--Rebecca Pidgeon (imaging/Staging Music)
> 
> Water(live) -Brad Paisley Hits Alive Disc 2 (Ambiance/room Large Venue)
> This Woman's work-Maxwell from Mtv Unplugged (ambiance/Emotion, small venue)
> Time to say Goodbye-Sarah Brightman/Andrea Bocelli (emotion)
> 
> Come Together-Michael Jackson (Dynamics and Impact)
> Diablo Rojo-Rodrigo y Gabriela (realism)
> 
> End Judging Section
> 
> Bonus Tracks
> 
> Cars that go Boom--L'Trimm
> Styx Medley--SoCal VoCals
> Little lies--Fleetwood Mac
> I will Rise up--Lyle Lovette
> 
> Disc was compiled from suggestion from many different sources and suggestions from veteran SQ competitors and judges.




Nice collection of songs....

BTW: for all those making a listing it's *Dire Straits *


----------



## Mic10is

DAT said:


> Nice collection of songs....
> 
> BTW: for all those making a listing it's *Dire Straits *


Thank you Grammar Police...............


----------

